# Phish Tribute night in Vancouver



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

My friends and I decided to put together a Phish tribute band in order to challenge ourselves musically. We started practicing in the summer and finally played a show last weekend. What a blast! There's another show in November. Any other Phish fans in here? 

youtube - Phish Tribute Night


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Huge Phish fan here. Not so jazzed about the Hampton reunion -- Coventry was such a let down I felt it was time to hang it all up.

I look forward to hearing your clip as soon as I get out of this dang meeting. I'd love to pull together a tribute like that. What a great way to push your limits.

Edit: Nice. _Very_ nice. That's a surprisingly young crowd too. And hey, you did it up _real_ Phish-like on that jam on Mike's Song. I bopped along to the whole thing. 3:58 - 4:45 -- AWESOME BUILD. You were definitely channeling some early 90's Phish mojo there. That took me back man. Some people have acid flash backs, I have Phish concert flash backs. 

If you haven't already, have you tried an Eventide ModFactor? The Leslie sim is a Trey admirers wet dream -- sounds fantastically deep and swirly, even in mono, and just goes bouncing around the room in stereo.  Heck while we're talking gear want to run down your gear and effects setup 'cause the sound was superb. Did I detect a little echo on the vocals in Cities? Were you working with a mix engineer for the production, it seemed too slick to be a house sound guy.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Ian!

true - the best sound guy in town is a good friend of mine who spent most of the day renting good equipment and setting it up - lucky us! He did put some delay on the vox as usual... 

I've never heard of the Modfactor but you have me very intrigued... I've been really wanting a Leslie Simulator too! How much do those usually run?

My rig right now is: Gibson 335 - Keeley 2-knob compressor - Fulldrive Mosfet - DM-3 and a DD-5 - MXR Micro Amp - Bud Wah (not in this order exactly) - and a Hot Rod Deluxe w/ a C12N.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Huge Phish here! That sounds like a very challenging gig....you guys must be very talented. Wish you were a little closer because I would certainly check that gig out. Good luck!

BTW, that look's like a great rig you have there...I'm sure Trey would approve.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

WEEZY said:


> true - the best sound guy in town is a good friend of mine who spent most of the day renting good equipment and setting it up - lucky us! He did put some delay on the vox as usual...


Nice. It helps to work with a sound guy on a consistent basis. It can take good sounding shows and make them great sounding shows.



> I've never heard of the Modfactor but you have me very intrigued... I've been really wanting a Leslie Simulator too! How much do those usually run?


I picked mine up used, with a Digitech 3-button switch and a Loop-Master 1 button momentary switch (not sure why the guy threw it in), for $300 USD shipped to me. Added a Boss FV-500L as an expression pedal and I'm rocking now. It replaced: a wah, chorus, flanger and phaser on my board -- selling those off covered the majority of the cost. I was specifically after a Leslie emulator to get that solo sound Trey was using on Free around the '97-'98 era (I'll post a link to a specific recording when I get home). And yea, the ModFactor gets me there in spades. The UniVibe demo patch is killer as well.



> My rig right now is: Gibson 335 - Keeley 2-knob compressor - Fulldrive Mosfet - DM-3 and a DD-5 - MXR Micro Amp - Bud Wah (not in this order exactly) - and a Hot Rod Deluxe w/ a C12N.


Interesting. Do find the Fulldrive fills in well for the TS-9 -> TS-9 -> Ross-type Compressor combo Trey is fond of? Are you running the comp after the drives? I had to stop doing that. I couldn't really handle the elevated noise floor. I lost the ability to real get good silence between notes in my phrases. Sure did sustain nice that way though.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Previously, I had a single TS-9 with the compressor right after and it was good for a little while, then I traded a guy my OCD (which is _not_ the right pedal for Phish lol) for a Fulldrive and fell in love with it. I currently put the compressor after the wah but before the OD and it's working great so far. 

I am not at all interested in getting Trey's exact tone (I hate when people do that), but I have found some nice tones that work well for playing Phish songs. He actually uses an 808 and a TS-9 combo with the Ross Comp which is probably cleaner than what I'm doing with the FD2, but I'm happy w/ it...

Having said all that, you know I'll probably start GASsing next week and re-vamp the whole pedalboard again... *sigh*

...perhaps with a Leslie Sim...

Cheers!


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

WEEZY said:


> My friends and I decided to put together a Phish tribute band in order to challenge ourselves musically. We started practicing in the summer and finally played a show last weekend. What a blast! There's another show in November. Any other Phish fans in here?
> 
> youtube - Phish Tribute Night


Nice job and good tones.
So did you book-end the set with Simple and Weekapaug in proper Phish style?

:smile:

I was late getting into the Phish game -- I had to be dragged out to the Sept '99 Vancouver gig by some of my friends who were dedicated Phans with the repeated guarantees that I was gonna love it. I'd heard their albums numerous times before and really didn't "get it". Well, after that show *I GOT IT* and have been a big supporter ever since. Finally I understood where music could go in a live setting and it has influenced my playing ever since. Additionally, it opened up a whole world of bands like Steve Kimock, Garaj Mahal, The Disco Biscuits, Medeski Martin & Wood, etc.

Contrary to most Phish fans opinions, I think that Farmhouse is among their strongest albums (followed closely by Billy Breathes), and I really dig the shows from the 99-2000 era where they got very groooovy live (and Trey was heavy into his Boomerang loopers). Great stuff.

I haven't seen them since the 2000 Las Vegas/Phoenix shows, and I'd love to have the chance to see them again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Tightbutloose said:


> Contrary to most Phish fans opinions, I think that Farmhouse is among their strongest albums (followed closely by Billy Breathes), and I really dig the shows from the 99-2000 era where they got very groooovy live (and Trey was heavy into his Boomerang loopers). Great stuff.


I don't dislike Farmhouse it's just that the album was really made up of songs that had been in regular live rotation for a while and none of them translated well to studio versions. Dirt, First Tube, Gotta Jibboo, The Inlaw...all done live many times and with better feel and groove. But really that's the case with most Phish albums, isn't it? From a pure-good-studio-album perspective I think Story of the Ghost is my favourite. That's tantamount to sacrilege in Phish circles -- it's Hoist or Picture of Nectar and that's it when it comes to studio albums. LOL!

And truly one of the greatest Phish experiences I had was the Thanksgiving (Canadian) weekend in Albany, NY in...oh...my 10-10-1999 was it...time flies. Trey pulled out the Whammy pedal and the Boomerang for an absolutely stratospheric, loop-driven, 10 minute solo on Dirt. God damn that moment was downright _religious_.



> I haven't seen them since the 2000 Las Vegas/Phoenix shows, and I'd love to have the chance to see them again.


Still a chance to get in to the lottery for the Hampton, VA reunion shows next year. And if they go well you can bet there'll be a string of shows across the U.S.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Here ya go...Character Zero, New Year's Eve, 2002, MSG...oh me oh my that's some tasty swirling going on: http://ian.coastpedalboards.com/downloads/character_zero.mp3


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

wow, I haven't heard that version... Trey is such a f'n animal!

I spoke to a friend of mine today who also swears by the Modulator, I must check one out asap.

Hey Tightbutloose - my band has played with Garaj Mahal 4 or 5 times in BC - also my friend Josh is a student of Fareed's who often plays live with GM - Fareed is a God-like jaw-dropping player to say the least!

...and for the record, I like Farmhouse too - but I'm a huge fan of Rift. Here's what we played at the show:

SET I

Sample in a Jar
Funky Bitch
Runaway Jim
Free
Birds of a Feather
Stash
Rift
First Tube
Chalkdust Torture

SET 2

Down With Disease
Mike's Song > Cities
AC DC Bag
Bathtub Gin >
Also Sprach Zarathustra (2001)
Weekapaug Groove
Harry Hood
Golgi Apparatus 

(click the links for youtube action)


----------

